# Amazing night for Marbury



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

He had 38 pts, on 14-24 shooting, and 14 assists. They took the Mavs to OT where they lost but those numbers are amazing nonetheless. 

Penny had 19 as well. 

Marbury has so much potential, because he is an *excellent* passer. That often gets overlooked because he is better at scoring. 

I think too often this season, hes tried to be a passing Jkidd type PG and thats not him. He needs to be a score first PG, but find a balance with his passing so he doesnt turn into a ballhog PG. He does both very well.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i dont think marbury has ever had the right 2 guard next to him. With Marbury you basically got a pg and a shooting guard all in 1. if you put a defensive SG who can knock down the open jumpers with him then your team is in good shape at the guard spot. He still had his best opportunity in Minnesota

Great game for him tonight though, hes just showing what most already know, hes a very good player.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*GREAT*

Its sad they lost that won.

But it was a great game. Steph played sick. 

PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knicks are getting adapted


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Honestly i dont think the knicks are that great of a team. I think they will put up numbers but wont get the W's. I hear Bill Lambier or was it Walton that said it anyhoo, Greg Anthony even guaranteed them the playoffs.

I still remain skeptical.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> i dont think marbury has ever had the right 2 guard next to him. With Marbury you basically got a pg and a shooting guard all in 1. if you put a defensive SG who can knock down the open jumpers with him then your team is in good shape at the guard spot. He still had his best opportunity in Minnesota
> 
> Great game for him tonight though, hes just showing what most already know, hes a very good player.


I don't see Kittles scoring a bunch of points as the Nets shooting guard right now. And he is covering for Kidd on alot of the faster PG in the league..., but he didn't play very well with Marbury.

I'm not sure that is what he needs.

-Petey


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Marbury's passing is definitely underrated. People still have the mistaken impression that Marbury is a shooting guard playing point.

He's very much got the natural play-making ability for point guard. In fact, if he didn't care a whit about scoring, I think he'd easily lead the league in assists. He wouldn't be as good a player, because his scoring makes him even more dangerous, but his passing skill is not lacking at all.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

His passing is only lacking because he hardly ever passes unless it is an assist pass.

He is simply holding and dribbling the ball too much.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Huge numbers and awesome finish in regulation, but a disappointing loss in OT. I was more impressed w/ Walker's triple-double.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Good game from Steph, and of course the Mavs filled it up. 
But I think the Knicks are still missing more inside pressence. Also, I'm not sure how well Houston, Marbury, Hardaway, Van Horn will play together. I think it's sad that a good player like Kurt Thomas get lost in all of this


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Penny IS Steph's best backcourt mate. Both have incredible PG skills and both can create their own scores. A healthy Penny last year allowed Steph to move like a SG offensively and IMO that was one huge reason Steph was having such a good year last season. The Suns started Joe Johnson this season and suddenly Steph became a ballhog all over again. Coincidence? I think not.

Conclusion? I don't think Steph can work well with Houston, ever, unless he totally changed his game.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> Good game from Steph, and of course the Mavs filled it up.


Yep. it's tough to win when you give up 127. JVG must be rolling his eyes.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> Good game from Steph, and of course the Mavs filled it up.
> But I think the Knicks are still missing more inside pressence. Also, I'm not sure how well Houston, Marbury, Hardaway, Van Horn will play together. I think it's sad that a good player like Kurt Thomas get lost in all of this


Get lost??

Do you see the games?

This is the same guy who against Milwaukee put up like 28 pts and 16 rebs...most of those off running screen and rolls with Marbury...


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Oh i see the games there *edited: No personal attacks*... If they prove me wrong I'll eat my words. But untill then, my opinion is rather valid. Steph is by no means a proven winner. He might be one of the most talented point guards in the game, but untill he and his teams start winning (last year as the exception), I won't believe in him. I think he'd be very frustrating to play with. Honeymoon's don't last forever. I hope I'm proven wrong


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> Oh i see the games there *edited*... If they prove me wrong I'll eat my words. But untill then, my opinion is rather valid. Steph is by no means a proven winner. He might be one of the most talented point guards in the game, but untill he and his teams start winning (last year as the exception), I won't believe in him. I think he'd be very frustrating to play with. Honeymoon's don't last forever. I hope I'm proven wrong


*edited*?

Sorry that's not my name...I'm sure you can read, and at some point you'll be able to try again...


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

that comeback rocked


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I believe the Knicks honeymoon is just starting. They lost their first 2 games when Stephon came to New York and last night they lost to a team that really wanted a road win.

I think the Knicks will make the playoffs myself.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> Oh i see the games there *edited: No personal attacks*...


My apologies really. I just play around. Miami guy should know I just kid, in a rude way.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> His passing is only lacking because he hardly ever passes unless it is an assist pass.
> 
> He is simply holding and dribbling the ball too much.


Now u say it?????

Not to mention Amare lack of lowpost moves, try to use his athleticism to score on people in the post, elaborate my point, he score on face up only. This guy of player with no skills will become a scrub once athleticism fades rapidly.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Now u say it?????
> ...


We can't just assume that Amare won't develop an inside repertoire. Suppose, his athleticism won't fade any time soon so that really isn't an argument...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Now u say it?????


EXACTLY!!!

When the Suns give up on Joe Johnson BigAmare will start telling us what an inconsistent and soft player he is.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!!
> ...



Joe Johnson sux from get go, Amare? Freaking thick marcus camby to me only.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Except that Camby can't dribble through traffic coast to coast, crossover his defender, dominate offense with his offensive repertoire, he can't even shoot as well as Amare.

John , your full of Penny. You haven't made a post with some sense, glad Penny rubbed off on you.

And Joe Johnson still is inconsistent, I never said something that he is not. But he is much better than Penny and much more consistent than last season as well as playing extremely well since Marbury is gone.

And soft? Johnson has probably been the best defender on the Suns for the last 2 years and that includes Marion.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> But he is much better than Penny and much more consistent than last season as well as playing extremely well since Marbury is gone.
> 
> And soft? Johnson has probably been the best defender on the Suns for the last 2 years and that includes Marion.


You are saying all this since he is a member of the Suns. When that changes your opinion will be a lot more negative (like yours with Marbury in this thread). Before the trade Stephon could do no wrong.


----------

